# My knee hurts now...



## abckidsmom (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17wqbXR8nT0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Not that I've ever experienced this feeling or anything...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

That is the greatest thing ever!!! 

Totally made my morning. Thanks for that 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not that I've ever experienced this feeling or anything...



But your two year old has.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 17, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> But your two year old has.



LOL, at least she had a fall and a couple of drops of blood.

The comments on this video on Statter911.com are hillarious.  It's worth checking out.


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I'm not turtlely enough for the turtle club lol. I can't watch it, it says it's private :/


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 20, 2011)

jona2125 said:


> I guess I'm not turtlely enough for the turtle club lol. I can't watch it, it says it's private :/



He had to take it down once before, I guess he had to take it down for good.  Too bad, it was funny.


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea I found it, it's up on another site


----------



## jona2125 (Aug 20, 2011)

http://paramedictv.ems1.com/Media/1963-My-knee-hurts-now/


----------



## Hunter (Aug 21, 2011)

http://my.firefighternation.com/video/my-knee-hurts-now-youtube

Working link!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh that is excellent.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 21, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17wqbXR8nT0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not that I've ever experienced this feeling or anything...



When I clicked on it I got this video is private.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 22, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> When I clicked on it I got this video is private.



check the last link i posted in the first page.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 23, 2011)

lol Thats awsome. And it was well done too


----------

